# wanted- a "starter" road bike for a friend (West Yorkshire)



## Starchivore (16 May 2020)

Hi all.

A friend of mine is looking to get his first road bike. Budgeting up to about £300. He's keeping a good eye on Ebay but nothing quite suitable as yet, so I thought I'd check here in case anyone happened to have something they want to sell, along these criteria:

- Suitable size for a 5' 6" man
- Road bike with drops
- Not too "aggressive" in geometry
- In decent nick, easy to maintain 
- A nice low bottom gear, for easier introduction to the world of vicious hills

For example, we were looking at a Ribble Audax on ebay.

I appreciate that's quite specific! But thought it worth a post. He would be able to pick up in West Yorkshire. A reliable guy who I can definitely vouch for


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2020)

@DCLane what have you got ?


----------



## DCLane (17 May 2020)

@Starchivore and @biggs682 - I've nothing at the moment. All gone by mid-March.

My suggestion is a 'wanted' post on Yorkshire Cycling Sales Facebook group. There's a few on there which would suit and in budget.


----------



## DCLane (17 May 2020)

@Starchivore - there's a Kirklees Cycling Academy member who has two almost new Synapse's for sale. I've directed her to here.


----------



## bikingdad90 (17 May 2020)

If he doesn’t mind riding a “children’s” bike at 5ft 6 he’d fit a Wiggins Rouen 700c 48cm seatpost frame (52cm top tube) . Can be picked up off eBay for around £200-£300 and right in budget. May need to spend £30 on a longer stem but that should be about it .

Light, good quality parts and the CX style chainset with short crank arms may benefit him as it’ll teach him to spin rather than grind. Can always swap it out a couple of notes to a 170 50/34 easy enough.

if cycling wasn’t for him, could be flipped on for not much loss.


----------



## theloafer (18 Jun 2020)

@Starchivore did your mate get sorted with bike ... have one of these that's not been ridden much these days its a 51 cm frame . i am 5-6 inside leg 30 inch. stored in house since new very good condition..
https://www.thebikelist.co.uk/cannondale/synapse-carbon-sram-apex-2011


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2020)

theloafer said:


> @Starchivore did your mate get sorted with bike ... have one of these that's not been ridden much these days its a 51 cm frame . i am 5-6 inside leg 30 inch. stored in house since new very good condition..
> https://www.thebikelist.co.uk/cannondale/synapse-carbon-sram-apex-2011


You are going to sell _that _for only £300!?


----------



## theloafer (18 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You are going to sell _that _for only £300!?


you think its worth more ? colin


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2020)

theloafer said:


> you think its worth more ? colin


Well, it would have been about £1,800 when new so if it is in good condition surely it _must _be? 

I would certainly be _VERY _happy to get a bike like that for £300!


----------



## Starchivore (18 Jun 2020)

@theloafer yes, he's got hold of a decent one now, I forgot to update the thread. Thanks though!


----------

